# Help with AM antenna



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I need some advice on a AM antenna for my Onkyo Receiver. Does anyone know of a top notch outdoor antenna for this frequency? How about a schematic to build one that you know that works. I am open for answers and suggestions. 
I listen to talk radio and my AM station that broadcast my favorite host moved to another frequency which I can't even hardly get a buzz. I tried experimenting with the AM antenna provided with the receiver by moving it outside under the eave facing south which is the approx. direction of this AM station. My signal was stronger but not enough to pull in that station The other AM station came in clearer so I know it helped some.. I had approx. 50 foot of 22 gauge wire ran for the antenna which I am sure caused problems with signal loss.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Try scanning on SWL antenna.

The tower you drive by, with the blinking red lights on it, is the broadcast antenna.

RF is electromagnetic energy. Many of the small AM antennas capture the magnetic component.

You'd have the same problems if FM was used at those frequencies. So the problem is the frequency used, not the type of modulation.

Bob


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Search Google on "AM Radio Antenna" for a ton of links

Here are just two:

http://www.ccrane.com/library/am-reception.08.25.03.aspx

http://www.mindspring.com/~loop_antenna/


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

http://www.ccrane.com/antennas/am-antennas/twin-coil-ferrite-am-antenna.aspx

Check with CCrane on their return policy. Also...many talk stations stream audio on the internet.

Plug in your city here...

www.radio-locator.com


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Put up a Long-wire antenna. Simple and cheap. My Dad did one for me when i was a lad and it was a AM sucking machine! Google 'long wire antenna' and you'll find all the info you need.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Just a thought -- Outdoor AM antennas are pretty good lightning magnets. You need to make sure you protect your receiver (surge protectors are no help).


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

By all means, plan on returning the CCrane antenna. 

Lightening occurs between the path of least/lowest resistance. An outdoor AM antenna is no more a lightening magnet than a metal dish antenna.

Random length wires antennas, sometimes mistakenly called long wire antennas, also lack magical properties.

AM BroadCast, BC signals are electrically vertical. You can experiment by running as much vertical wire as possible

I pretty sure that if you go to the Elmers Forum on eHam.net, you'll find interesting postings about AM antennas. I think the original question was about the length of AM antennas in autos.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.hard-core-dx.com/nordicdx/antenna/loop/index.html

Probably a good place to start.

Bob


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Found it: http://www.eham.net/forums/Elmers/137542


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

smackman said:


> I need some advice on a AM antenna for my Onkyo Receiver. Does anyone know of a top notch outdoor antenna for this frequency? How about a schematic to build one that you know that works. I am open for answers and suggestions.


If you have enough land, I'd suggest a Beverage antenna. A Beverage is a single wire mounted 3-15' off the ground and runs in the direction of the station that you are trying to receive. On the AM band, a distance of 300'-2000' is suggested.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Tower Guy said:


> If you have enough land, I'd suggest a Beverage antenna. A Beverage is a single wire mounted 3-15' off the ground and runs in the direction of the station that you are trying to receive. On the AM band, a distance of 300'-2000' is suggested.


What gauge wire? Solid or stranded? I have a 2 wire hookup on the back of my receiver; How do you hook up this one wire system to a 2 wire hookup? In other words what do I do with the other terminal? I am trying to pull in 1440 AM.
Cost becomes a issue so this info. is appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

www.google.com

beverage antenna

nice article by W8JI

beverage antennas are multiple wave lengths long; 936, speed of electromagnetic energy thru wire, divided by frequency 1.5 Mcs gives a wave length around 970 feet.

Beverage antennas are used when the signal and ambient noise is very HIGH.

Bob


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

smackman said:


> What gauge wire? Solid or stranded? I have a 2 wire hookup on the back of my receiver; How do you hook up this one wire system to a 2 wire hookup? In other words what do I do with the other terminal? I am trying to pull in 1440 AM.
> Cost becomes a issue so this info. is appreciated.
> Thank you


Any guage wire is fine, standed or solid; insulated or not. Cheaper wire is more likely to be broken by deer or falling branches.

I'm not sure how to hook it to the Onkyo.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beverage_antenna


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

The best AM Antenna has always been the McKay Dymek DA-9 Antenna and is still around 25+ years later:

http://www.esotericsound.com/elect.htm


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

<Folklore claims a small "shielded" loop antenna behaves like a sieve, sorting "good magnetic signals" from "bad electrical noise".

Nothing is further from the truth! At relatively small distances a small magnetic loop is more sensitive to electric fields than a small electric field probe. >

<Loop shields do not sort noise out, nor do they prevent electric fields from affecting the antenna.>

http://w8ji.com/magnetic_receiving_loops.htm

Not to say the $320 antenna does not work. Just that there isn't anything special about a magnetic/shielded loop antenna.

I made one with PVC as the support arms, and a variable cap from my junk box.


----------

